# MMA fighter and school wrestling coach suspended again...



## punisher73 (Jan 11, 2012)

Some of you may remember awhile back after his fight, a teacher said he wanted to fight Obama and it prompted a suspension from the school and a talk with the Secret Service.

Well....it seems he is at it again.
http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...-comments-about-President-Barack-Obama-011012


----------

